# How About a Free Nodak Outdoors Shirt?



## nodakoutdoors.com

The winner can have any of the new shirts, any size.

Let's have some fun. To win, all you have to do is reply with a funny subtitle for this tragic accident below. My wife will pick her 5 favorites, and the other 5 will be pulled at random. I will let the NASDAQ pick the winner as usual...I will let this run for a week or so.

Again the winner can pick any of the new T-shirts in the store:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.net/index.asp? ... ategory=31

Name the subtitle for this pic! (and yes, that is beer)


----------



## woodie1

well your fired


----------



## nwtfguy

it's enought to make a grown man cry


----------



## Van Wey

And here we go.....

99 cases of beer on the road 99 cases of beer...clean one up, throw it away..98 cases beer on the road.......

I think you get the hint :beer:

Thanks,
Van Wey


----------



## Curtis

"Officer I Swear I Wasn't Drinking and Driving"
:beer:

Curtis


----------



## 870 XPRS

The irish warriors quickly threw up the white flag in defeat as they could no longer take the pain the dutch warlords were inflicting by breaking the irish lifeblood.


----------



## chief

Tommy Kramers delivery route after getting the call from Tice


----------



## djleye

Son, read the regulations, While you can hunt Canadians, you cannot bait them!!!!

or

"Dammit Madison, I said load up the bigfoots, not the bigmouths"!!!!!


----------



## sotaman

From the words of the wise Homer Simpson DUHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## sotaman

Chief wins hands down that is a good one..


----------



## Burly1

Quote in the Grand Forks Herald"......At this time, the Sheriff's department believes the marauders who overturned the truck were not UND students, as there were full beers left on the road."


----------



## Rick Davis

Honey I've got some good and some bad news. 
The bad news is I wrecked the truck with your camp supplies.
The good news is I saved a bunch on car insurance..


----------



## north14

Damn it Hustad, I told you not to load so much beer in the decoy trailer!


----------



## MossyMO

Are you sure Hank done it this way?


----------



## curty

And law enforcement officials say that after a goose hunting party,Property owner next to the road, "Chris Hustad" cannot recall what happened that night! :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Flags were half-mast at Lambeau Field as many morned the soberness of thousands of Packer Fans.


----------



## deafishunt

Chris Hustard, Do you have an insurance for beers? President Bush will order other delivery to hunters party!


----------



## zettler

"The horror. The horror."


----------



## jhegg

OK - who farted?


----------



## fox412

well you would have to see the movie Strange Brew to get this one.

SLOW DOWN HOSER


----------



## muskat

"One More BUMP"

'The Bush twins three day long booze cruise ended here, after Jenna misintepreted a roadside warning of an upcoming bump in the road. She apparently thought it was a nice suggestion for her to shotgun another beer.'


----------



## njsimonson

OH! THE HUMANITY!!!


----------



## g/o

It was those damn Guides and Outfitters fault, they cause all the problems.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr

This sure made the alcholics happy


----------



## Gary Bottger

Vikings Win!!!!!


----------



## mallardhunter

Thanks Chirs the shirts look great :beer: 
"Darn I did all of that last night?"


----------



## Eric Hustad

She's still not cute!!!!

Hey I'm your brother give me a shirt!!!


----------



## Ima870man

Ahhhh..its Ok Porkchop, that was not the beer I prefer anyways!.


----------



## waterwolf

"I don't care how big the deer was....hit the damn thing"


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Are you fo real?


----------



## nickle ditch

Did you hear something?


----------



## fishhook

When so much is riding on your tires.

(this is a fine gesture, thanks for the chance)


----------



## leadshot

The headlines in Sundays paper read

( The Sheriffs Dept was qouted as saying : This is the worst case of alcohol abuse they have ever seen: )


----------



## sierra03

Hicktown street dance..yeee haw


----------



## sierra03

As dry as a nun's nasty, not my sort of tinny.

(Australian for crappy beer)


----------



## NDJ

[siteimg]2391[/siteimg]

New Orleans Field Spread

(finally figured how to post pics..)


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Just more evidence... 4 out of 5 Hurricane Katrina refugees prefer imported beer 
:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Goosepride

That's how NDSU football players open their beers...


----------



## gundogguru

Thats pure alcohol abuse.


----------



## gooseroller

Ah... greenbay we have a problem.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Maybe I do have a drinking problem, :roll: I see 16 perfectly healthy ones there.


----------



## howlplay

Boss, this ones on me


----------



## Ref

I TOLD YOU.......we should have bought the cans!!!


----------



## Chris Schulz

Two words-"Oh Sh*t"


----------



## MRN

Alcoholic hunters' early season decoy spread


----------



## MRN

Origin of the less well-know expression "You can't see the forest for the beer"


----------



## yotebuster

-One egyptian to another-......"and to think we thought that the rivers running red with blood was gonna be as bad as the plagues would get".


----------



## buckseye

To the bat cave Robin.... 

I like MRN's... :lol:


----------



## The Dogger

Ever wake up from a long night of partying and say the words " I did what!"


----------



## deafishunt

I think Profootball referee threw yellow flag to driver and lost control on road. A referee gave a miller lite beer to driver that bud beers are illegal!
:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## deafishunt

:lol:


----------



## deafishunt

:withstupid:


----------



## Dave Owens

He did it!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

CAUTION!

You are now entering a Minnesota highway surface test strip.


----------



## lundq

The North Dakota State Highway Patrol thinks alcohol may have been a contributing factor in the accident.


----------



## GiveEmThree

"Honestly officer, I only had ONE!!!"


----------



## Field Hunter

S***!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KEN W

Ken and Ref on their way to Saskatchewan on Saturday....

"REF.....I told you not to be digging in the back of the truck while you are driving!!!!!" :jammin:


----------



## Fallguy

But boss...you told me not to come back until that truck was empty! Why the long face?


----------



## Shu

All that's left of the Vikings bandwagon......


----------



## Choclab

Great decoy spread!


----------



## Ripline

And the President promised immediate aid to help clean up this national disaster. :beer:


----------



## R y a n

As the trapped residents of New Orleans sit and wonder why their FEMA relief aid has yet to arrive, the Louisiana State Patrol received reports of a rolled over FEMA semi en route to the disaster zone..... This semi was a special delivery courtesy of President Bush on its way to Mayor Ray Nagin in an effort to calm the resident's fears...


----------



## rudabaux

To the disappointment of hundreds of thousands, Octoberfest has been cancelled this year.


----------



## MRN

"NodakOutdoor's node on the intoxication superhighway"


----------



## bear05

NOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!

_________________________
GIT ER' DUN


----------



## dekehunter

"Beer Bust"


----------



## dakotadux

"MMMMMMM, Crunchy beer........"


----------



## Duckslayer100

Tank full of gas: $100
New issue of Hustler Magazine: $7
Can of Vasoline: $4
Bag of Cheetos: $0.99
Freakin out while you're driving after looking down and realizing your soldier is orange: priceless...

er...well actually about a couple grand, your job, your driving liscense, increase in insurance...

:beer:


----------



## MrSafety

Hey Culpepper, toss me a beer...................o.k.......try again................and again...........................


----------



## jp

Must be opening day for Minnesota Deer Hunting again!


----------



## sotaman

Lets see how the democrats can raise the price of gas on this...


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

I'm loving duckslayer's....

As the back of my truck used to read: "If I made an a$$ out of myself last night, don't remind me today

-or-
*PETA no more, thanks nodakoutdoors.com*

_And the story goes:_
Law enforcement officials were awestruck as they discovered a horendous scene early this morning. Unbeknownst to the lawful, nodakoutdoors.com members had learned of a PETA group planning to foil plans of a waterfowl season opener. The unwelcomed group was met with a barrage of the only thing the hunter's could bear to part with.

"It was a tough decision," said Hustad, "it was either the beer or our ammo and decoys."

The group of vigilanties will not be charged with any crimes. The State's Attorney says, "The nodakoutdoors.com members did humanity and this community a favor. No more will we have to worry about the antics of PETA here again."


----------



## goose killer

Officer a deer jumped out and I had a beer in my hand. It was either the deer or save my beer.


----------



## dieseldog

Looks like a long day at work for the clean up crew at Turtle Days again. :beer:


----------



## curty

And memorial services are to held at the local tavern


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Minnesota sets 2005 waterfowl regulations. Meeting was adjourned when beer was gone. Motion was passed to bring more next year.


----------



## englishpointer

Captians Log , Star Date 9-21-2005.

Dr. Mccoy is feeling very ill today.
Spoc took away his supplies and dumped them on a Paved road.

Captians Log, Star Date hiccuup

I captian Kirk (hiccup) found the dumping site.


----------



## Niles Short

never ..never ever put your breaks on for a turtle


----------



## driggy

The Beer crossing signs don't seem to be working.


----------



## redfishman

OHHHHHHHHHH Baby.......OHHHHHHHHH Yeah!!!!


----------



## faithsdave

DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE


----------



## fargodawg

I knew I shouldn't have saved up so many returnables with THIS trailer


----------



## SODSUCKER

UFF DA


----------



## Bull_Can

*Beer Crossing...please drive with caution*










(in case the pic didn't show up, it is a Deer Crossing sign, but has a mug of beer instead of the deer and says Beer Crossing)


----------



## diver_sniper

well...at least now the gun shots wont seem so loud in the morning


----------



## DuckBuster

Not Again!!!


----------



## MSG Rude

MINNEAPOLIS STAR AND TRIBUNE:

HEADLINES: SHORTAGE AND EXCESS GO HAND IN HAND!

Worried about illegal aliens crossing into Minnesota, the MN State Troopers, ill-equipped of road spikes, threw out the only thing that seemed to be in abundance.

The new problem that developed out of this were the severe numbers of Nodakoutdoors.com members that refused to stop licking the road and shaking the bottles exclaiming excitedly, "Hey, there's a swallow left in this one!"


----------



## SnakeyJake1

..... and the next day, drunk whitetails were spotted rioting in the woods.


----------



## purepower

:beer: man can those furry lil woodland creatures PARTY :bartime:
thanks again Chris


----------



## Springer

That looks like a ******* roadblock. You know they are all going to stop.

Thanks Chris. :beer:


----------



## gaddyshooter

"MMMMMM, BEEEEEER"


----------



## jamartinmg2

This stretch of highway sponsored by the Minnesota Vikings...


----------



## ndwaterfowler

Janklow was here! :beer:

Thanks Chris


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Good stuff guys...I'm going to have my wife pick here favorites tonight.

Get your replies in today!


----------



## woodpecker

Man I would sure like one of those beers but I don't want Hustad's wife to think bad of me so I am going to go help my wife with the housework!


----------



## bgoldhunter

Oh, crap, Timmy!

Boy is Mom gonna be mad when she sees this!


----------



## sotaman

Dear Mrs Hustad

I think you are very friendly and pretty. I would love to buy you a beer that has not been broken all over the road. I feel that you deserve so much better then that. :beer:

Hey Chris do you think my brown noising will win my a shirt??


----------



## Drew Willemsen

uhhhhhh...... :withstupid: x340


----------



## sotaman

Drew If I get a shirt and you don't you won't be calling me stupid then.. :wink:


----------



## joey

excuse me, do you need any voulenteers to help clean up?


----------



## joey

Excuse me officer, will you be needing any voulenteers to help clean?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

[siteimg]2479[/siteimg]

I saw this in the photo album and felt it was worth a post....nice work pjb1816!

And it's closed...finalists posted up soon.


----------

